# Douglas fir any good to carve



## Ax-man (Jun 8, 2017)

I have some D. fir trees to take down . After taking down a small one I noticed the center of the log has kind of a light brown kind of yellow looking almost kind of pinkish wood in the center . It looks quite different from other evergreens like pine and spruce and might make some interesting two tone pieces for carving.

Does it keep good if it is stored off the ground ?? How much will it check if let to dry in a good location???? I know it makes good lumber and it is a desired for firewood in the Northwest parts of the country.

Anyone use it for carving ????


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 1, 2017)

I guess I'll have to reply to my own thread  I did some carving on the small logs of Doug Fir I had. Nice looking wood ,reminds me of cherry and easy to carve .

I was trying to carve a small eagle but it didn't turn out so good . It looked more like a pigeon when I was done but this was just a practice run at making an eagle. Shaping the head and getting the beak to look right is challenging. It was a shame because it is some nice looking wood and would have made an interesting looking eagle . I am looking forward to using the bigger wood from the trees that I still have to cut down one of these years it will happen.


----------



## ArtB (Jul 4, 2017)

Lots of 'fellers' do chain saw carving of DF stumps out here. 4 or 5 right in out neighborhood. Bears and Eagles mostly.

There are a lot of web sites.
https://www.google.com/search?q=cha...i=2aRbWc3YNorwjwOIhoW4Ag#imgrc=oYSNB8obrB1LhM:


Hacked off a 100 YO stump for son when he was back in school for an art project. 3 ft dia by 3 ft high out of the center of a > 500 YO old growth stump.
He started it but never finished a globe held in a hand. Finally put it out on the street with a 'free' sign on it, was gone in under an hour, probably hacked up for firewood?


----------



## ArtB (Jul 4, 2017)

The DF yard carvings on stump seem to last about 20 years - unless home buyer does not like it? 
Probably would last longer if properly treated or penta was still available?


----------



## Ax-man (Jul 4, 2017)

After checking out the link I recognize the DF wood in some of those carvings. Nice looking stuff for sure. I wish I could be more talented with a saw and the other tools that go with it to do some artistic carving . I could really make a go at here because no one here is really doing any carving. I have had requests to do stump carvings but turn it down because what people envision and what I would make would be different than what they picture and could lead to hard feelings.


----------

